# Schwinn coppertone middleweight



## Cooper S. (Jan 25, 2017)

Picked this up of of eBay, i got it for $45 and was local pickup. The serial number dates it to may of 1963. This thing is rougher than a stucco bathtub! I will post more photos tomorrow.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hmm. Bow pedals, deluxe crash rail saddle, deluxe chain guard and possible stainless fenders. Schwinn decal on the top tube and blade fork, that must have been a Corvette.
Never been in a stucco bathtub, sounds interesting.


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 9, 2017)

My guess is deluxe American based on the seat tube decal. Could be corvette though.


----------



## spoker (Feb 11, 2017)

if you redo it it can be any middle weight u want!!!!!!!!!!


----------

